# Butternut squash, speck and truffle risotto.



## Aromataste (May 2, 2014)

Hello folks, last Friday was such a raining day here in Birmingham, so I decide to experiment something new!!
Ingredients for 3 people (I made it just for me and my girlfriend....but if you could see me eating you would understand why I cook ever for 1 more....):
Butternut squash 400 gr 
Carnaroli rice 200 gr
1/2 red onion, but I think shallots would be better
Speck (smocked ham) 100 Gr
Truffle Butter(2 tea spoons)
Vegetable Broth 1 L
Parmesan cheese 30 gr (grated) 
Salt
Pepper 
Extra virgin olive oil

I make risotto using Carnaroli or Vialone nano rice.
They have a substantial and long grain with a high content of starch which keeps the cooking better than other rice, especially during the slow cooking (typical of risotto) thanks to a higher amount of amylose(I'm not that sure this word exists in English....).

Cut the squash into small cubes.
Cut speck into small cubes and cook them for a few minutes in a nonstick pan, without any oil. 
Finely chop the shallots/onion.
Heat 2 table spoons of oil in a saucepan and heat very slowly, let soften the shallots until it is transparent (if you use white onion until they become golden and red until they become soft).
Pour the squash in the pan, season with salt and pepper and let it cook for a few minutes on high heat, stirring often.

Add a ladle of broth and simmer gently for 10 minutes.
At this point, add the rice and toast it until it is dry.
Like in the picture below







Once the rice is toasted and dry, add a ladle of broth and start to stir.
When the risotto dries up add another ladle of broth keeping stirring and so on until the rice is cooked. 


When the risotto is ready add speck, Parmesan and truffle butter and stir until cheese and butter are completely absorbed.
PS.
I would love to had been able to upload more pictures....but they are horrible...


----------

